# Ecoffee Discord Server // For RP and Casual Fun



## silveredgreen (Oct 4, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Ecoffee is a multi-biome establishment where characters of all sorts can hang out. We have different facilities meant for characters of different homelands as well as an open lounge area for everyone to converse together.

We also have a bounty board where you can take on sidequests for a one off story driven rp.

Upon joining, you'll need to read the rules and tutorial, the only channels you'll have access to. They'll provide you with all the information you need for the server as a whole and gaining access to the rest of the channels. We hope to see you there!


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 18, 2017)

^^^


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 19, 2017)

Bumping this. Also, to those that don't know, Ryujin and I are two of the admins for the server (moreso him than me. i just manage bots). If you have any questions about Ecoffee, don't hesitate to PM either one of us ^w^

And thus ends my short PSA


----------

